

Comprehensive collection of PG talks & interviews - skotzko
http://chill.com/benjaminhbryant/collection/paul-graham-talks-interviews

======
mcoliver
Would be great to see PG do a TED Talk someday

------
lifto
Graham knows what he's talking about and tells it like it is. Bombastic
entrepreneur juggernaut.

